# Bodybuilders= Gay or not Gay?



## SloppyJoe (Feb 18, 2003)

All of my bodybuilder friends are gay, so I wanted to check out this site and see if that's the case with all of you or see if I can actually really learn something about nutrition here. Most bodybuilders I know are really stuck up and narcissitic and aren't truthful with themselves about why they're doing all of what they do. And they all love checking out other guy's bodies. Thank goodness I don't have to worry about that.

I mean, really - who doesn't like a Big Mac every now and then? Be truthful . . .

I'm a little overweight: 6'3" 275 lbs, and I want to find out what kind of diet will allow me to continue eating doughnuts yet still lose weight.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 18, 2003)

Helluva first post  <----sarcasm

Welcome to IM ....I suggest you read a bit  We don't do "doguhnuts" or "big macs" lol

Best Nutritional Threads


----------



## SloppyJoe (Feb 18, 2003)

Just here to learn . . .

Thanks for the thumbs-up, sweets!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SloppyJoe *_
> All of my bodybuilder friends are gay




You must be hanging out at a gay gym.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2003)

I do not know how someone's sexual orientation relates to their knowledge in bodybuilding or any other subject. 

I never eat at McDonalds, it's just nasty.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey SloppyJoe~

I have a question.. are you gay?

Im gay.  None of my gay frends are body builders. 

All of my body builder friends are straight. 

I bodybuild because I want a better and I like the craft and the sport of it. 

Some people bodybuild just to get laid.   Gay and straight people are both guilty of this. 

I think that people who love to bodybuild love them selves, and appreciate the bodies they are born with, and are conscious of what they put in and do to thier bodies. 


Why should it matter if they are gay or straight?

Are you uncomfortable with your self and your body? 

I dont mean to flame, but I think this is where you are coming from.  I ask my straight bodybuilder frends to evaluate my physique because I appreciate thier honest opinion.  The same gets asked of me .  I am comfortable with my body, and its flaws, and the same goes with my friends. I dont become aroused by any of this.. people that do fall into a "fetish"catagory. 

Welcome to IronMag.com. 

I hope you learn alot


----------



## SloppyJoe (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the long and honest reply Roosta. I'm pretty happy with my body, all in all, and I've enjoyed giving the high hard one to men and women alike, to answer your question. It's all about spreading the love.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

I think you'll find that most of the guys here are straight and they wish the ladies were bi 

If you are up for it, there's already a lot of great info posted on this site... just use the search feature to find it.

and like w8 says... we don't do "doguhnuts" or "big macs" here... maybe a little chocolate though


----------



## cornfed (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm sure MJ, Itrontime, Kuso, Albob, Crashman and MMa would like for me to acknowledge that they fall into the gay-builder faction, though neither implies a inheirent connection to sexuality/bbing.  I'm fuqqin' straight as an arrow.


----------



## Rusty (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I think you'll find that most of the guys here are straight and they wish the ladies were bi


----------



## SloppyJoe (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly. You're so hot. Too bad I'm probably gonna get booted from the site cause I'm sure you could've taughtme plenty


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2003)

The only way you'll get booted from THIS site is if you start flaming everyone.  As long as you respect the fact that eveyone has an opinion and is free to share it then they'll be no probs 

...and thanks for that hot comment


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

Here! Here! Strut has left his cage....and I agree. I'm also glad to see that w8 is quick to share her warmth with both gay and heterosexual individuals.(and all of those in between) 
Welcome. Good luck in your quest for knowledge....don't get lost.


----------



## mmafiter (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SloppyJoe *_
> All of my bodybuilder friends are gay, so I wanted to check out this site and see if that's the case with all of you or see if I can actually really learn something about nutrition here. Most bodybuilders I know are really stuck up and narcissitic and aren't truthful with themselves about why they're doing all of what they do. And they all love checking out other guy's bodies. Thank goodness I don't have to worry about that.
> 
> I mean, really - who doesn't like a Big Mac every now and then? Be truthful . . .
> ...



Hmmm......Trolliban!

The only guy I know here who enjoys getting the occasional "Big Mac", is Cornfed. The rest of them don't care what size thier boyfriends penis is!


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 18, 2003)

Roosta....GREAT post! 

Being gay has nothing to do with what foods you eat.

I'm straight....and so are most of the guys I know at the gym...but really who cares....we all share an interest in the sport.

Loosen up bud and get over your hang-ups...as Roosta said it sounds like you have a self-image problem.

Not flaming you at all...just giving it to you straight up!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanx guyz  I just tell it like it is 

As for joe..  Bro.. whuts the deal?  Are you just bored at home, is that why ur postin all this garbage?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

You just killed the conversation.
It could have gone somewhere, could've been productive, in some twisted, perverse way,  but NooOOOOooo, you had to pop the proverbial cap in it's arse. Nice job, mm....it sucked anyway.


----------



## MeanCuts (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this a real thread?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 18, 2003)

Lets end it here!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 18, 2003)

Vote to close?

DP


----------

